# How do you heat your shop?



## lcjaynes

Just wondering.


----------



## Mike120

Propane salamander, for emergencies only. We usually only get a few days of "real cold" so I try to get the shop work done before that bad weekend in January that we call winter. If I have to work on something when it's cold, it's usually a busted water pipe down at the barn because someone forgot to drain the system before they went home. Fortunately, the pipes are exposed so they're easy to get to.....


----------



## NebTrac

Val-6 to get it up to temp. then wood to hold it. I use to do only wood. It would keep it about 45º when it was 0º out. I lost about 4 hours of heat when I opened the big door to get a tractor out. So I got the Val-6 and in 20 minutes I'm back to that 45º-50º range.

Walls and ceiling are insulated by the way, shop is 48x50 with 17 foot ceiling.

Troy


----------



## 8350HiTech

Heat in the floor powered by outdoor wood furnace. It's pretty well insulated too.


----------



## mlappin

45x50, night time heat supplied with outdoor wood boiler and daytime heat from homemade waste oil boiler in the shop.

I'd love to have floor heat, but old pole barn for starters, would have to remove all the shelves, a press, a large cast iron drill press, a lathe, a bridgeport, welding table, bolt bins, both welders, etc out of the barn, tear the old concrete out, insulate under and around the perimeter and repour the concrete then after all that extra labor getting everything out and the expense of the concrete and pex, would still have a shop that's technically too small for anything but the tractors and big trucks.


----------



## SVFHAY

I'm almost embarrassed to say, you will think I'm lazy. 50x80, insulated top, bottom and sides. Electric boiler, in floor set at 49, office at 62. When it is 0 overnight and 20 in day it will cost about $10 a day.


----------



## 8350HiTech

SVFHAY said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to say, you will think I'm lazy. 50x80, insulated top, bottom and sides. Electric boiler, in floor set at 49, office at 62. When it is 0 overnight and 20 in day it will cost about $10 a day.


Sounds comfortable. I hate it when it gets much above 60 in the shop.


----------



## PaMike

So what did you guys do for insulation? I looked at 4 ft poured walls and the contractor said the R value is just above Zero....not what I wanted to hear...


----------



## slowzuki

Sun, have windows on south side. On sunny -30 days it's just above freezing in the shop.


----------



## panhandle9400

My Dad built a snake type lp heater out of a worn out grain auger in the 1950's it stands shoulder high and about 8' long with 3 levels of tube works off a weed burner . It will make my 40x42 barn pleasant when it is cold . My Dad has a barn about 30 some miles from here that is insulated with blown on fire resistant insulation and a big lp gas wall heater an blower .We dont use his shop very often , I got tired of hearing about my guys didnt do this, clean up that and some of my tools are missing . bahahaha so we only use it we are in a jam. God love him .


----------



## glasswrongsize

Monte? Is that you? You ole sneaky tax assessor! You have been wanting to look in my shop for years.... I keep telling you , the way I stay warm in my shop is Carhart, and it's limestone-not cement. 

73, Mark


----------



## IH 1586

24x40 w/ 14ft ceiling. Nothing is insulated. Heat with salamander. I can work comfortably inside with no gloves as long as it is 20 outside and not to windy. Does a great job of keep snow off roof. LOL Someday plan on insulating if I ever quit spending money on equipment.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Val 6 propane heater. Quiet and 100% efficient.


----------



## BWfarms

I turn the thermostat on.


----------



## AaronQ

BWfarms said:


> I turn the thermostat on.


thats the response i would expect from my wife......

we have a 4000 square foot quonset building 50x80 with 22 foot ceilings and a 40'x17' powerlift door on it. spray foamed the inside 3 inches thick, heat it with 2 145,000 btu overhead radiant heaters. my house in town was 2600 square feet and cost more to heat then the shop. and that big door is open at least 3 times a day and most winter days are between -10 to -35. costs about 500 bucks a month to heat when its real cold. works pretty slick


----------



## Farmineer95

In floor heat and outdoor wood stove. Spray foam the walls 2" and 12" blown in ceiling. Keep it 50 or a bit more if gonna be out there for a weekend. Wood...it warms you twice.


----------



## deadmoose

At least 3 times. Harvesting. Splitting. And when u burn it.


----------



## Farmineer95

A friend had some pines cut behind his house and was saving some blocked up pieces for campfire wood. Finally decided he didn't want to mess with them. Really wanted it out of there. Small town had people griping about how some back yards looked. Anyway went and loaded them up in the dump trailer. As we were loading the neighbor guy is cooking on his grill said something like boy you have a lot of wood to burn this winter. I said something like well it should last 2 weeks if its not too windy. He just went back in his house. Not that I'm complaining,just thought it was an awkward moment were the impression of one person is far from the reality of another's. 
This time the wood will warm me 2x. But I guess you are right moose. The third time is a charm.


----------



## deadmoose

You don't have to look far to find an ignorant idiot. ESPECIALLY when you head into the city.


----------



## Gearclash

Wood stove made of an 80 gallon fuel barrel. Shop is a little under 1000 square feet. Easy to get it to 70 degrees. L. B. White as a backup baseline heat.


----------



## JD3430

I'm offended that anyone would think I need heat. We're northerners. In my area, we just work in the cold. It's more manly...puts hair on your chest.

120,000 BTU kerosene heater. Hate the noise.


----------



## Growing pains

Outdoor woodburner/boiler heats a 2000 sq ft house and a 2500 sq ft shop with 16ft ceilings on about the same amount of wood it used to take in the indoor wood burner for just the house. The chest hair comes from the cutting, splitting and hauling firewood.


----------



## mlappin

Replaced old smokey with a G400 gasification unit from HeatmasterSS, keep the shop at 60 24/7, 2250 square foot shop with 14 foot ceilings and a 2700+ sq/ft house.

Had temps all over the place a few weeks ago, also had almost 8 inches of snow, one morning was 8F on our to physical therapy, ran the sidewalk and melted all the snow off and worked in the shop set at 65, burned half a cord in 12 days.

Will only use the oil boiler in the shoulder season when it ain't worth starting a wood fire. Shouldn't have to scramble near as much for used oil now.


----------



## PaMike

After all the work of building that oil burner last year and you wont be using it much! That took some work....


----------



## mlappin

PaMike said:


> After all the work of building that oil burner last year and you wont be using it much! That took some work....


Yah, I'll still use it if it gets cold enough. I'm sure I have plenty of flow may have to change the 50 FPHE out for a 80 to get better heat transfer as if all my heaters are running in the shop long enough I've already seen the water temp in the oil boiler drop to under 140 which eventually comes back up to OWB temps once they start to cycle on and off. Makes a hell of a thermal storage unit/buffering tank as well.


----------



## mlappin

mlappin said:


> Replaced old smokey with a G400 gasification unit from HeatmasterSS, keep the shop at 60 24/7, 2250 square foot shop with 14 foot ceilings and a 2700+ sq/ft house.


Some clarification, ole smokey is the original OWB I built like 15 years ago, the oil boiler burns clean.


----------

